# BD 6 days before Ov - is it possible that sperm can survive that long?



## Loueez27

Hey everyone,

I have high doubts that this is my month, but I was just wondering if anyone has ever got a BFP even though they BD 6 days prior to Ovulating? Im reading contrasting info about sperm surviving only 4days but some people daying a week...???

According to FF I Ovulated on CD14, but unfortunately only BD on CD8 and 9. Now Im CD22/8DPO and having quite a few symtoms, but nothing to out of the ordinary for me - although my BB's are more tender than normal. Im also full of cold, so my temps might not be as accurate.

Would be really grateful if your girls can check out my chart, and if anyone has had similar intercourse timings/symptoms with a BFP!!

AF is due for me on Xmas Eve, or Xmas Day.... baby dust to all xx


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/293c3c


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hello, I didnt want to let your thread fall to the bottom without it being answered. Ive been researching this today as Ive managed to BD the day before Ov and was wondering whether I was still in with a chance because we didnt BD the actualy day of Ov.

Anyway, whilst there IS conflicting evidence, I have read in abundance that it IS possible to concieve even if the woman has sex 6 days before ovulation. :D

I guess logic would have us say that its obviously less likely, but theres still a chance, and thats the most important thing.

Good luck! xxxx


----------



## Loueez27

Hi, thanks for replying. Well you are most certainly in with a chance this month! I know that FF only calculates pregnancy symptoms if you BD 4 days prior to Ov. Seen as I havent it is not counting any of my symtoms.... but I changed my chart briefly to see how many points I would have if I BD 4 days before - and I got 45 points... interesting. Having said that - I have had 97 points on FF before now and not been pregnant. Im not convinced with FF! 

Lets hope we both get BFPs! good luck to you x


----------



## Loueez27

hey - I need a bit of advice...
I only BD on CD8 and Ovulated CD14 - giving 6 days for the ikkle sperms to survive (unlikley i know). Now I am 9DPO, yesterday after BD I had brown CM that was very slightly tinged pink. This morning when I first went to the toilet there was more brown cm. I am due on xmas eve/day. I normally spot the day before AF.

The brown spotting has stopped now! Please see my link to FF above - any help appreciated!!! thanks girls xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could possibly ib??

good luck my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Loueez27

just bumping this up to see if anyone else has advice! thanks in advance! xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Short answer: yes. Research proves pregnancy 8 days before OV. Average sperm life is generally 3 to 7 days (nothing is definite in this area)! Nothing to be done about it now, though, so just hang tight and survive the 2ww!

:dust: to all!


----------



## LunaBean

what about if you do it the day after u ov? tho FF may have my ov date wrong, my temps r all over the place this week because of the cold weather


----------



## Loueez27

hey - i think the day after Ov (if predicted by FF) means you may be in with a chance, I know for a fact that FF has got Ov dates wrong by 24 hours for some people. The best advice I have recieved is to BD every other day 6 days prior to your "normal" Ov date and including your Ov date. Now just incase your date is wrong I would also be doing the BD the day after... you never know with FF. 

Maybe you could search on FF to compare your chart with others on their, and search by intercourse pattern? baby dust to all xx


----------



## EllaMom2B

Yup, I've heard/read the same: BD every-other-day for the 5-6 days before anticipated OV and 1-2 days after. Sperm survive 3-7 days (especially in EWCM), the egg 12-24 hours.

Nothing scientific, really, about any of this it seems. All nature and art.


----------



## Loueez27

bumping this up again to see if anyone has conceived even though they only BD 6 days before Ov? 

10 DPO today - still sore BB's, no more spotting - AF could arrive any day now as my luteal phase varies from 10 - 13 days. My temps have been pretty much constant since Ov - 36.7, normally AF arrives at 36.6 or 36.5 so Im praying it doesnt drop tomorrow morning!!


----------



## laurac1988

What happens with this? Was this when you got your bfp?


----------

